# Schwarzbarsch Rhein



## mobb83 (7. Juni 2010)

hey leute...

ich komme gerade vom rhein. ich war von heute morgen 4 uhr am wobbeln!

ich habe auch recht gut gefangen. 5 barsche max 35cm und zwei zander 55cm und 68 cm.

als ich langsam richtung parkplatz ging machte ich noch mal an der ersten buhne halt um noch ein paar würfe zu machen... und man glaubt es nicht... BISS!

...ein schöner schwarzbarsch! ????? sowas ist mir noch nie passiert! das ist doch nicht normal oder!? hab auf jeden fall noch nicht davon gehört.

ich bin sehr oft am rhein aber dass...

eigentlich gibts die doch nicht in deutschland oder irre ich mich!?



kann die jemand ausgesetzt haben? überleben die bei unseren temperaturen?

hat jemand eine ahnung?!#c


----------



## mobb83 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Rhein*

ich habe auch ein foto gemacht. wie bekomme ich es hier eingestellt?

lg


----------



## ELBkaida (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Rhein*

Damit:

http://picr.de/


----------



## Gumpengucker (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Rhein*

hallo mobb83 die fotos kannst du einstellen, wenn du unten auf erweitert klickst.. da ist dann ne büroklammer abgebeildet.. da draufklicken

bin mal gespannt auf die bilder.. das interessiert mich nu aber auch mal


----------



## jkc (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Rhein*

Oha, ich sag mal Petri, aber ich hoffe Du hast den Fisch nicht zurückgesetzt, hat hier absolut nichts verloren.

Soweit ich weiß, gibt es in Österreich einige Seen, in denen sich die Fische halten oder zumindest überleben.

Denkbar ist aber alles, z.B. dass jemand den Fisch aus Dummheit, oder noch schlimmer, Absicht da eingesetzt hat.

Grüße JK


----------



## mobb83 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Rhein*

hier ein bild von dem barsch


----------



## mobb83 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Rhein*

hab ihn nicht zurückgesetzt... das musste ich meinem cousin zeigen!


----------



## Denni_Lo (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Rhein*

wie groß ist das Vieh da auf dem Bild? Das ist ein Großmaulbarsch


----------



## mobb83 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Rhein*

ist das kein schwarzbarsch???

er war 22 cm.


----------



## jkc (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Rhein*



mobb83 schrieb:


> hab ihn nicht zurückgesetzt... das musste ich meinem cousin zeigen!



Sehr gut, wobei ich den Grund... ...naja, guten Hunger auf jeden Fall.

Grüße JK

(Edit: Ok dann vielleicht besser guten Fang.)


----------



## Gemini (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Rhein*



jkc schrieb:


> Sehr gut, wobei ich den Grund... ...naja, guten Hunger auf jeden Fall.



Du hast doch eben noch gesagt auf keinen Fall zurücksetzen???


----------



## Boedchen (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Rhein*

RÄTSEL
Schaut mir ehrlich mehr nach nem Riesigen Kaulbarsch aus.
Wäre auch logisch vom Vorkommen her.


----------



## mobb83 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Rhein*

denke nicht dass es gut ist den fisch zu releasen... wer weiss wie viele es davon noch gibt!?

ob das für den rhein gut wäre!? keine ahnung! 

hab gedacht sicher ist sicher


----------



## mobb83 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Rhein*

ist es nun ein schwarzbarsch oder ein großmaulbarsch??

oder doch was anderes?

ein kaulbarsch ist es auf jeden fall nicht!


----------



## ernie1973 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Rhein*

Egal was es war - Entnahme war völlig richtig und eine Schonzeit oder ein Mindestmaß hat er nicht, also raus damit, weil der Fisch hier nicht hingehört!

Ernie


----------



## Rock`n`Roller (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Rhein*

Großmaulbarsch ist Kappes. Das hat sich hier einer frei Schnauze aus dem amerikanischen Big Mouth Bass übersetzt.

Das ist ein Schwarzbarsch.


----------



## jkc (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Rhein*



Gemini schrieb:


> Du hast doch eben noch gesagt auf keinen Fall zurücksetzen???



Ja, ist ja auch richtig!

Aber es kam so rüber, als ob er ihn mitgenommen hatte, nur um den Fisch seinem Cousin zu zeigen, was natürlich fragwürdig wäre.

Als ich mich dann daran erinnerte, das wir ja alle verantwortungsbewuste Angler sind, die am wasser quasi immer richtig handeln, habe ich kapiert, dass er sich natürlich nur schlecht ausgedrückt hatte, den Fisch aus den absolut richtigen Gründen abgeschlagen hatte und habs wieder verworfen.

Frieden?!#h

Grüße JK


----------



## stanleyclan (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Rhein*






naja wenn man dieses Bild betrachtet, (es ist ein *Großmaulbarsch*) würde ich klar davon ausgehen, dass es in der tat ein Großmaulbarsch ist!


----------



## Gemini (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Rhein*



jkc schrieb:


> Als ich mich dann daran erinnerte, das wir ja alle verantwortungsbewuste Angler sind, die am wasser quasi immer richtig handeln, habe ich kapiert, dass er sich natürlich nur schlecht ausgedrückt hatte, den Fisch aus den absolut richtigen Gründen abgeschlagen hatte und habs wieder verworfen.
> 
> Frieden?!#h
> 
> Grüße JK



Klar Frieden, wenn ein  jetzt schon eine Kriegserklärung ist 

Ist doch ok wenn jemand aus Versehen das richtige macht, besser als anders rum.


----------



## mobb83 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Rhein*

frieden


----------



## Boedchen (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Rhein*

Uaaaa.... na wenn ich das Bild so sehe nehme ich natürlich das Kaulbarschding zurück.
Und egal watt es ist , das macht dir zumindestens keener nach


----------



## Gemini (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Rhein*

Viel interessanter, wo kommt das kleine Grossmaul her? 

Es gibt doch in D Put&Takes wo Schwarzbarsche eingesetzt werden, oder?


----------



## Doc Plato (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Rhein*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Uaaaa.... na wenn ich das Bild so sehe nehme ich natürlich das Kaulbarschding zurück.
> Und egal watt es ist , das macht dir zumindestens keener nach




Einen Kaulbarsch erkennt man am Geweih!


----------



## mobb83 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Rhein*

gibt es in deutschland schwarzbarschpuffs???

wäre mir neu!


----------



## Lenger06 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Rhein*



Kaiser313 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich vermehren die sich schnell!:g


#d
ja und hoffentlich verwandelt sich jeder in Deutschland lebende Vogel sofort in einen Komoran!#q


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Rhein*

Den Fisch zu entnehmen war die einzig richtige Wahl, aus welchen Gründen auch immer.


Es ist jetzt nicht so, dass mich sowas wirklich wundert. Aber es macht schon betroffen wie unglaublich dämlich, fahrlässig und unverantwortlich manche Menschen handeln. Je nachdem,, ob der/die Fische absichtlich ausgesetzt wurden oder irgendwo entwischt sind.


----------



## Denni_Lo (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Rhein*



mobb83 schrieb:


> gibt es in deutschland schwarzbarschpuffs???
> 
> wäre mir neu!



Ja die gibt es. Wobei die Herkunft eher aus Frankreich stammen könnte, die haben die schon länger besetzt, auch in öffentlichen Gewässern.


----------



## Streifenjäger (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Rhein*

Es gibt meines Wissens nur Puff's für Streifenbarsche...nicht für Schwarzbarsche wie es in diesem Fall einer ist! Großmaulbarsch ist Quark!

Petri zum Fang, wenn Frankreich weiterhin Besatzmaßnahmen ergreift kommen wir bald alle in den Genuß!


----------



## Gemini (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Rhein*



mobb83 schrieb:


> gibt es in deutschland schwarzbarschpuffs???
> 
> wäre mir neu!



Ganz, ganz, ganz offiziell nur in Österreich, war ja mal fast dasselbe, dann noch Schweiz, Spanien. Wundert mich nicht dass versucht wird die einzusetzen auch wenn es nicht wirklich sinnvoll ist.


----------



## mobb83 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Rhein*

sorry, muss offline...

diskutiert ruhig weiter... bis später oder morgen mal!

petri


----------



## M_Marc (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Rhein*

Na ja, wenn ihr genau sein wollt gehört der Zander auch nicht in den Rhein. Genauso wie Wels und die elenden
Grundeln auch.
Der Schwarzbarsch würde m.M. nach auch nicht gut ab-
wachsen im Rhein und auch nicht oft (wenn überhaupt)
laichen. Also keine Panik auf der Titanic...

#h


----------



## FoolishFarmer (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Rhein*

Aaaalsooo... um Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen:

Large-mouth-bass = Forellenbarsch (lat. _Micropterus salmoides_)
Small-mouth-bass = Schwarzbarsch (lat. _Micropterus dolomieu_)

Der auf dem Bild zu sehende Fisch scheint tatsächlich ein Forellenbarsch (Largemouth) zu sein. Und den hast DU tatsächlich und wahrhaftig im Rhein gefangen??? Etwa auch noch in NRW, ja? |bigeyes
Puha, das ist wirklich mal ne dolle Nummer. Aus Frankreich und Italien kenn ich die ja - aber hier vor der Haustür ist es dann doch recht neu. Einerseits überraschend, andererseits irgendwie auch schon lange erwartet... |rolleyes #d
Du hast den Fisch nicht zufällig tiefgefroren aufbewahrt?


----------



## Boss007 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Rhein*

In Serbien gipt es auch Schwartzbarsche oder Forrellenbarsche!


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Rhein*

Habe mal zu dieser Diskussion einen kleinen Einwurf.
Eh hier noch von der großen Small- und Largemouthbass Invasion geredet wird.
Habe letzten aufgrund eines Artikels in der Esox mich mal ein wenig durch Internet gelesen. 
Und zwar ging es um spanische Seen in denn sonst eigentlich nur oben benannten Barsche ihr zu Hause haben. In die aus welchen Gründen auch immer nun Flussbarsche sind. Kommt es zu dem Phänomen das eher des Bestand an den oben genannten abnimmt und es somit vermehrt zu Flussbarschen kommt.
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere betreiben die oben genannten zwar Brutpflege, aber unsere Flussbarsche haben den Drang  so gennante Nesträuber zu sein, was dazu führt das der wesentlich größte Teil der Brut durch die Flussbarsche gefressen wird und eher der Bestand bedroht ist.

P.S. Schuldige für das dauernd oben genannte aber irgendwie hab ich es nicht anders hin bekommen!


----------



## Janbr (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Rhein*

Vielleicht liegt die Verwirrung daran, das der Fisch Largmouth Bass und nicht Bigmouth bass heisst. Sonst waere es ein "Grossmaul".

Ich wuerd sagen 99,9% Largmouth Bass. Wie er auf deutsch heisst duerft Ihr selbst rausfinden.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/spe...eIndex/largemouthbass/tabid/6671/Default.aspx
Gruss

Jan


----------



## Boss007 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Rhein*



Janbr schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt die Verwirrung daran, das der Fisch Largmouth Bass und nicht Bigmouth bass heisst. Sonst waere es ein "Grossmaul".
> 
> Ich wuerd sagen 99,9% Largmouth Bass. Wie er auf deutsch heisst duerft Ihr selbst rausfinden.
> 
> ...


 Es ist ein Forellenbarsch dass ist die Übersetzung


----------



## jungangler 93 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Rhein*

komm grad vom luganersee hab da so etwa 30 von denen gefangen. die hatten so ne länge von 35 cm. macht echt spass. aber ob die was fürn rhein sind|kopfkrat


----------



## mobb83 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Rhein*

ja, er ist im eisfach...


----------



## H3ndrik (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Rhein*



mobb83 schrieb:


> ja, er ist im eisfach...




Cool kannse nochmal ein paar bilders machen, zum größenvergleich?? Feuerzeug, kronkorken etc. danebenlegen.. wäre interessant|rolleyes


----------



## mobb83 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Rhein*

mach ich wenn ich zu hause bin ungläubiger scherz

quatsch... klar, mache ich!


----------



## Gardenfly (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Rhein*

Bei Fischzucht Gross gab es öfter Forellenbarsche zu kaufen, vielleicht hat einer seine Gartenteichfische illegal entsorgt.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Rhein*



H3ndrik schrieb:


> Cool kannse nochmal ein paar bilders machen, zum größenvergleich?? Feuerzeug, kronkorken etc. danebenlegen.. wäre interessant|rolleyes



Er hat doch schon ein Bild eingestellt, was ist bei 22cm so schwer abzuschätzen?

By the way: Interessanter Fang, Petri! :m


----------



## mobb83 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Rhein*

hätte ich's mal lieber für mich behalten... 

bekomme lustige pn's... nervt gar nicht;-)

mache sind wirklich lustig


----------



## mobb83 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Rhein*

normale sachen sind ja okay...


----------



## Bobster (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Rhein*

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, steht doch auf jedem Rhein-Schein eine Anschrift/Tel.# der zuständigen
Fischereigenossenschaft.

Einen 5 Zeiler dorthin schadet doch niemanden und 
eventuell bekommst Du ja wirklich eine Rückantwort
mit einer uns sicherlich auch interessierenden Stellungnahme.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Rhein*

Es gibt da sicherlich auch noch mehr interessierte Stellen als nur die Rheinfischereigenossenschaft... :g
Denn ein solcher Fang im Rhein ist wirklich bemerkenswert und meines Wissens nach auch Neuland.

@ mobb83: Wenn Du mal auf die (normalen?!?) PN´s antwortest, können wir da auch was in die Wege leiten.


----------



## Denni_Lo (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Rhein*



Janbr schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt die Verwirrung daran, das der Fisch Larg*e*mouth Bass und nicht Bigmouth bass heisst. Sonst waere es ein "Grossmaul".
> ...



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Largemouth_bass

Der hat ettliche Bezeichnungen  BTW geiler Fisch eigentlich, am Ohio River (in Cincinnati) ging ordentlich was ab mit denen


----------



## feedermeister (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Rhein*



Rock`n`Roller schrieb:


> Großmaulbarsch ist Kappes. Das hat sich hier einer frei Schnauze aus dem amerikanischen Big Mouth Bass übersetzt.
> 
> Das ist ein Schwarzbarsch.



es gibt smallmouth bass (die kleiner sind)und largemouth bass also doch kein kappes#d


----------



## feedermeister (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Rhein*



Streifenjäger schrieb:


> Es gibt meines Wissens nur Puff's für Streifenbarsche...nicht für Schwarzbarsche wie es in diesem Fall einer ist! Großmaulbarsch ist Quark!
> 
> Petri zum Fang, wenn Frankreich weiterhin Besatzmaßnahmen ergreift kommen wir bald alle in den Genuß!


nein es ist eben kein quark erkundige dich auf google oder wo auch immer#q


----------



## Chrizzi (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Rhein*



feedermeister schrieb:


> es gibt smallmouth bass (die kleiner sind)und *largemouth bass* also doch kein kappes#d



Wie heißt der im deutschen?


----------



## Denni_Lo (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Rhein*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Wie heißt der im deutschen?



Ausgehend von den Lat. Bezeichnungen


Smallmouth:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schwarzbarsch

Largemouth:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forellenbarsch


----------



## Chrizzi (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Rhein*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Ausgehend von den Lat. Bezeichnungen
> 
> 
> Smallmouth:
> ...



Weiß ich doch...


----------



## Denni_Lo (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Rhein*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Weiß ich doch...



War klar dass das kommt |supergri


----------



## snorreausflake (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Rhein*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Einen Kaulbarsch erkennt man am Geweih!


Nein nein, dass sind Aale.
Bin erst auf einem ausgerutscht, eigentlich auf zwei demm die Aale sich immer zu zweit
Sorry mußte sein einfach zu geil


----------



## e30Birdy (23. September 2010)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Rhein*

Ich kann mich noch errinern wo ich noch in Amerika wohnte und ging Angeln, heftig wie die jungs anschlagen da pumpt richtig das adrenalin.. Super drill lieferen die auch, wenn man die ausn wasser hat kann man fast sein kopf in manche ihr maul rein stecken. Smallmouth sind aber noch ein bissl aggressiver. Vermiss irgendwie die fischerei auf Bass im algemeinen.  Man sah aber das in Maroko sie ein sehr guten bestand haben wenn man Angeln um die Welt mit Cyril anschaut. Vid gibt es bei Youtube.


----------



## Pikebite (23. September 2010)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Rhein*

Hab den Trööt erst jetzt gesehen. Von einem ortsansässigen Freund weiß ich, dass die Franzosen den Rhein oberhalb von Straßburg mit Schwarzbarschen besetzt haben. Vielleicht waren ja auch ein paar Forellenbarsche dabei...


----------



## M4rius93 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Rhein*

Hat irgendjemand noch was von Forellenbarschen im Rhein gehört, oder war das ne ausnahme??


----------



## BarschBerzerker (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Rhein*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Aaaalsooo... um Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen:
> 
> Large-mouth-bass = Forellenbarsch (lat. _Micropterus salmoides_)
> Small-mouth-bass = Schwarzbarsch (lat. _Micropterus dolomieu_)



egal ob large oder small die gehören beide zur gruppe der sonnenbarsche mein freund


----------



## mc_boogerballs (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Rhein*

hast du evtl. mal aufs Datum geschaut mein Freund?


----------

